# Comunicazione importante di una amazzone del forum



## Skorpio (25 Settembre 2016)

Mi faccio latore di una importante comunicazione da parte di Admin, per mezzo di una sua amazzone, non meglio identificata

I sottotitoli sono fasulli per trarre in inganno i dissidenti , ma chi fa parte del "giro giusto" capirà tutto......

[video=youtube;pshJH1j2wt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pshJH1j2wt8[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi faccio latore di una importante comunicazione da parte di Admin, per mezzo di una sua amazzone, non meglio identificata
> 
> I sottotitoli sono fasulli per trarre in inganno i dissidenti , ma chi fa parte del "giro giusto" capirà tutto......
> 
> [video=youtube;pshJH1j2wt8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pshJH1j2wt8[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Perfetto grazie !!!


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Perfetto grazie !!!


Buon per te che hai capito tutto... 

Io ci ho capito poco o nulla, mi pare però che abbia detto a un certo punto che non si può piu dire "cazzo"

Cioè.. La parola "cazzo" l ha detta di sicuro, è quando ha fatto quel risolino a un certo punto, però mi è sfuggito un po il contesto.

Vabbe'.. Nella incertezza dico che non ci ho capito un membro


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buon per te che hai capito tutto...
> 
> Io ci ho capito poco o nulla, mi pare però che abbia detto a un certo punto che non si può piu dire "cazzo"
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah ciao membro


----------

